# Fiat Ducato White Smoke



## Roolive (Jun 21, 2018)

Hello All

Seen a few posts about this but never seen it sorted out

I have an Fiat Ducato (244) motorhome 2006 with the 2.3 engine only 30k on the clock

If pulling away or crawling in traffic it blows out white / maybe grey smoke (one garage said blue......), once over 30 or 40 its fine, motorway all fine, but pull up to a roundabout and it starts again, been to 4 garages and spend a load of money and not one has fixed it, spent £1500 on having the head taken off and new valve seals last time, and still the same!

Anyone had this and fixed it please help

Cheers

Steve


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Your garage thinks the same as me, I'm afraid.

White smoke (unless it's simply burning off condensation) is usually s sign of a cracked or warped cylinder head or head gasket. This is easy to diagnose because of the related coolant loss and a related sweet smell around the engine bay.

Sorry.
.


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Don’t know if it’s the same on a 2.3 / 244 but in desperation you could try this, and it won’t cost you anything. To the left of the air filter canister on my 2.8 whilst looking under the bonnet, you will see a black circular component ( approx. 2.5”diameter) with a couple of pipes attached to it. This is the crank case breather which can over time and use become full of oil residue, which if/when it gets sucked into the fuel intake could be producing your smoke.

Not so likely I suppose, but worth a try in desperation. You may need to remove the actual canister to get a good access to remove the breather. Hope this might help.

Mick


----------

